# Kühlflüssigkeit



## master.of.war (23. September 2008)

*Kühlflüssigkeit*

Hallo,
ich hab mir letztens von Thermaltake die Wasserkühlung Big Water 745 gekauft. Allerdings ist nur so wenig Kühlflüssigkeit mitgeliefert worden, das es im Sammelbehälter nicht mal bis zum Low strich reicht. Muss ich mir jetzt das gleiche Kühlwasser wieder kaufen, oder gehen auch andere flüssigkeiten die ich dazumischen darf?
Mfgh  master.of.war


----------



## GoZoU (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Ich würde da nichts mischen. Wenn is billig sein soll, dann geh in den nächsten Baumarkt und kauf einen Kanister demineralisiertes Wasser (wird dort auch gern als destilliertes Wasser verkauft) und besorg dir Glysantin von der Tanke (leider ist das Zeug farbig). Das Mischungsverhältnis beträgt 1:9 (Glysantin:Wasser). Ansonsten kannst du auch Innovatek Protect IP kaufen.

Übrigens sind Thermaltake-Produkte nicht wirklich zu empfehlen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

technische Antwort: Afaik verbaut TT nach wie vor nur Kupfer und (minderwertigen) Kunststoff, da ist kein Korrosionsschutz nötig. Ob die Pumpe noch schmierende Zusätze braucht, weiß ich nicht - aber die wenigsten Leute halten sie länger als ein Jahr aus und solange sollte sie auch mit reinem Wasser überleben. Spricht also nichts gegen ein Auffüllen mit dest. Wasser aus Super-/Baumarkt/Tanke.
Andere Zusätze würde ich sorgfältig auswählen, der Kunststoff von TT ist für seine Brüchigkeit bekannt und man sollte ihn definitiv nicht noch spröder werden lassen.

rechtliche Antwort: Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn TT noch Garantie drauf gibt, wenn man nicht originale Kühlflüssigkeit nimmt.


----------



## Madz (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Meiner Meiung nach, solltest du das Thermaltake Zeug einpacken und nach Möglichkeit zurückschicken. Selbst für 50€ Aufpreis bekommst du deutlich bessere Komponenten.

Mach dir mal Gedanken, wieso ein richtig guter CPU KÜhler oder eine sehr gute Pumpe genauso viel kosten wie dein ganzes Set!


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Abgesehen davon , dass du nen Fehlkauf mit TT Kühlung gelandet hast, würde ich auf jeden Fall keine verschiedenen Kühlflüssigkeiten miteinander mischen, da du nicht weißt wie sie miteinander reagieren und vllt. deine Kühlung ruinieren!
Immer nur eine einzige Sorte nehmen!


----------



## master.of.war (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Ist die Wasserkühlung so schlecht? Immerhin ist er jetzt von 50 Grad auf 19 Grad runtergesunken. (E2160 auf 3.01 Ghz)
Mfgh master.of.war


----------



## Ecle (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

19°C? oha, bei mir is grad 21°C im Zimmer.


----------



## Madz (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Das muss ein falscher Messwert sein. Wie warm ist dein Zimmer?


----------



## Cionara (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Hab grad auch Angst bekommen ^^


----------



## master.of.war (24. September 2008)

Mein Zimmer ist meistens 16-22 Grad. (Prozessor gemessen mit "Intel Core Temp") Wie wird eigentlich der Prozessor gemessen ist da ein Sensor?

Edit:
Achso und der Regler für die Lüftereinstellung bei der Wakü ist nur auf 50%!!!
Mfgh master.of.war


----------



## Klutten (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Der Button "Ändern" darf ruhig benutzt werden.       Danke.


----------



## master.of.war (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*



Klutten schrieb:


> Der Button "Ändern" darf ruhig benutzt werden.       Danke.


Entschuldigung xD
Kommt mir langsam auchn bissle komisch vor. Liegt das mit der falschen Temperaturanzeige am Programm oder was?
Mfgh master.of.war


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Mit was misst du denn und wie wird die Temperatur genannt?

Prinzipiell gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die CPU-Temperatur exakt zu bestimmen und es gibt durchaus Messmethoden, die vom Mainbordhersteller manipuliert werden können.
Mein Asus Bord gibt mir auch Werte aus, die bis zu 4° unter der Temperatur des Kühlerbodens liegen.


----------



## master.of.war (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Ich messe es mit Intel Core Temp  und  HWMonitor
Und bei beiden wird das gleiche angezeigt
Mfgh master.of.war


----------



## Ecle (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Also 19°C is auf jeden Fall NICHT die Kerntemperatur. Sieht wohl eher nach Case Temp oder so aus....19°C ist dann wohl deine Raumtemperatur


----------



## Cionara (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Intel Core Temp ?

Ist des das gleiche wie Coretemp ? @_@


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

 Oh, sehe gerade, du hattest das auch schon geschrieben 
Core Temp ließt die digitalen Register in der CPU aus - in denen wird aber nur der sogenannte deltaTjunction Wert gespeichert. Dieser gibt die Differenz zwischen der aktuellen Temperatur und der Temperatur, ab der gethrottelt wird an (Tjunction max.). Jeweils für jeden Kern einzeln und im inneren gemessen.
Damit aus dieser Temperatur ein absoluter Wert wird, geht CoreTemp von einem Referenzwert für Tj max. aus.
Fehlerquelle 1 ist hierbei, dass diese Sensoren eben für eine Notabschaltung bei Überhitzung gedacht sind - ob sie bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen richtig funktionieren oder mal ±20% Abweichung anzeigen, interessiert die Entwickler herzlich wenig. Fehlerquelle 2 ist, dass Tj max. höchstwahrscheinlich für jeden individuellen DIE einzeln festgelegt wird und deutlich vom Referenzwert der Software abweichen kann.
Summa summarum: 87° realer Grenzwert, 49° reale Temperatur. Sensor ließt eine 20% zu hohe Differenz aus, gibt 46° als deltaTjc aus. Die Software nimmt 75° für Tjc max. an und schon wird dir eine CPU-Temperatur von 29° ausgegeben.


----------



## DerSascha (25. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Hmmmm,

kann man jetzt davon ausgehen, dass das bei jedem Proggi so läuft ?

Ich habe da auch mal mehrere Proggi´s ausgetestet.
Sowohl HW Monitor, SpeedVan und das mitgelieferte PCProbe II von ASUS zeigen mir die selbe Temperatur der CPU an.

Wobei ich bei Speedfan (gekoppelt mit nem Coremeter-Gadget für die Vista Sidebar) auch noch 4 Werte für Core1-4 bekomme.
Diese liegen dann 5-9 Grad über dem EINZELNEN Wert, der als CPU Temp. rausgegeben wird........


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Da meine CPU sowieso nur einen Sensor hat, hab ich keine Ahnung, was verschiedene Programme machen - aber prinzipiell gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten, ein Temperatursignal von einem Core2 zu erhalten:
-Register auslesen (siehe oben)
-analoge Diode verwenden
Letztere wird nicht von der CPU, sondern von einem Chip auf dem Mainbord ausgewertet.
Vorteil: Man hat direkt einen absolut Wert und kann nicht bei irgendwelchen Referenzen schiefliegen
Nachteil1: Natürlich ist so ein Messfühler in Massenproduktion kein Präzisionsinstrument. Der Chip auf dem Bord auch nicht. Die Verbindung erst recht nicht -> Messfehler
Nachteil2: Das Auslesen des Chips läuft über das BIOS. Einige Hersteller halten es für nötig/sinnvoll, die "Fehler" zu korrigieren, in dem sie pauschal ein paar ° draufrechnen oder sogar abziehen - meine Schätzungen gehen mitlerweile von mindestens 10° Abzug bei z.B. meinem Bord und 15+° Zuschlag bei einigen anderen aus.
Wo man dazwischen liegt (oder ob man gar noch extremere Verfälschungen hat) weiß man leider nicht, womit es unmöglich wird, aus diesem Wert die reale Temperatur zu schätzen. Man kann nur gucken, ob es wärmer oder kälter wird.
Erreicht man Temperatwerte unter Raumtemperatur (oder Kühlerbodentemperatur, falls man die messen kann), weiß man zumindest, dass was abgezogen wird - wieviel kann man aber auch nur schätzen.


----------



## DerSascha (26. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Hmmm,

also man könnte ja nun die Behauptung aufstellen, dass man zwar relativ schnell herausfinden kann, ob man "nach unten hin" veräppelt wird (Temp unterhalb Raumtemp), aber nie wirklich genau wie es nach obenhin ausschaut (trotz der breiten Masse an Auslesetools etc.) 

Finde das schon echt beschmiert, dass es selbst im Bios Abweichungen von 10-15 Grad gibt. Vor allem bei den "teureren" Boards jenseits der 100-130 Euro die ja größtenteils alle sooooooo gute OC Eigenschaften mitbringen.

Also ich finde zu guten OC Eigenschaften gehört auch, dass man seine Temps einigermaßen genau (+/- 2,3Grad) auslesen kann.
Es kann ja irgendwas stabil laufen, aber man weiß nie, ob man sich aufgrund falsch ausgelesener Temps über einen "längeren" Zeitraum nocht doch schnell was zerschießt......  
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das ganz schön arm......

Das wäre doch mal n Test für PCGHX - herauszubekommen wie groß solche Temp.Schwankungen in der Auslesung vom Bios (insofern das überhaupt geht) sind und diese mit in die Bewertung der OC Eigenschaften einzubeziehen


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

Ich glaube die einfachste Möglichkeit die CPU Temperatur zu ermitteln ist, wenn man vorraussetzt, dass der Kühler richtig sitzt, die Wassertemperatur zu messen und dann halt nochmal so 5-10k draufrechnet (je nach Kühler und CPU). Dann hat man zwar auf jeden Fall auch keinen genauen Wert, aber eine max. Abweichung von vllt 5k.

MfG Julian


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2008)

*AW: Kühlflüssigkeit*

2,5, 5, 10, 15 oder 20K ? 
Dummerweise gibt es ja keine Tests, die einem Sagen, bei welcher Wärmeentwicklung und welchem Durchfluss welche Differenz zwischen Kühlwasser und gekühltem Objekt herschen sollte.
Selbst wenn es sie gäbe: Wieviel Wärmeentwicklung hat man denn eigentlich genau?
Und ist die Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen, der Anpressdruck der gleiche wie im Test?


----------

